# My take on Matthew 2:1-12



## tonyhipps (Jan 7, 2008)

*Am I on the right track or way off?*

*First off, we don't know how many Magi came to pay homage to Jesus.
*
Tradition says three, but we know there was enough in the caravan to trouble ALL of Jerusalem. Having studied the nomads and Bedouins of the middle East and having spent time in the Syrian Desert, odds are overwhelmingly in favor that three people in the desert *will not* survive, especially traveling a great distance like the Magi did. It could have been a hundred or hundreds in the caravan. The Holy Spirit in His infinite wisdom didn't see a need to reveal the number of Magi.

*Secondly we don't know if Jesus was in Bethlehem since when the Magi found Him, He was in a house with His mother not a stable as tradition claims*

We do know that Joseph and Mary traveled to Bethlehem for the census and they were there for the birth of Jesus. We also know that the chief priests and scribes quoted Micah 5:2 which without a doubt says Jesus would come from Bethlehem. (Which He did because He was born there.)

The Magi could have came as late as two years after His birth, because during the secret meeting, Herod ascertained the time the star first appeared to the Magi and after the Magi deceived Herod and went home by another route Herod had all of the children in Bethlehem two years and under slain.

*There is no mention that the star led the Magi South five miles to Bethlehem.*

Verse 9 says When they had heard the king, they departed; and lo, the star, which they saw in the East, went before them, till it came and stood over where the young child was.

I believe they were led thirty miles North to Nazareth. In fact if you read Luke chapter two you will see that after all things that needed to be done to a new born according to the Law they returned to Nazareth.

LK2:39 And when they had performed all things according to the law of the Lord, they returned into Galilee, to their own city Nazareth.

*The gifts*

We don't know how many gifts were given though the Holy Spirit thought it significant to mention these three.

These gifts were perfectly in line with whom Jesus Christ is and His mission in particular.

The gold is prophetic in that it speaks of the Deity of Jesus Christ.
The frankincense was used by the priests to mix with the show-bread and so Frankincense speaks of Christs Priesthood.
The myrrh is crushed and used as an ointment for burial which speaks of His suffering and death.

So we have a Prophet, Priest and King, the three offices of Jesus Christ.

Daniel speaks of Christ being presented with gifts again in the millennium, this time only gold and frankincense, no myrrh.

No myrrh because His death is behind Him. His priesthood and Deity are still ahead.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree that "3" magi is nothing but tradition. They probably did have an entourage.

"Two years" is related to the time when the Magi first saw the star. It need not have appeared to them on Jesus' birth day, but could have been as much as a couple years before, so once they determined a meaning for the sign they were shown, they would prepare to come and arrive within a short time of the birth itself. Herod was making sure he was (attempting) killing all the threatening youth _based on:_ 1) the prophecy, and 2) the time of the star's appearance.

It is not necessary to posit J&M immediate return to Nazareth, based on Luke 2:39 (which seems unlikely, in any case). Luke says nothing at all about the flight to Egypt, which certainly is factual. So all we learn from the Lukan account is the fact that Jesus grew up in Nazareth, not Bethlehem, his birthplace. Which fact harmonizes with the rest of the gospel accounts, and his identity as a Nazarene.

I disagree on the location of M&J & the baby when the Magi arrived. Surely they *were* in Bethlehem. If the magi went not to Bethlehem, because Joseph and Mary were in Nazareth, then there was no reason for God to warn Joseph to flee for the boy's life. The soldiers were going away from Jesus? I don't think so.

I'm not even sure Herod the Great had dominion over Nazareth. Joseph resorted there upon his return from Egypt to get away from Herod's successor's rule.

As for the gifts, and their signification: you may be able to draw some useful things together here, but may I recommend shoring up your analysis a little, by checking into Matthew Henry, JF&B, or a couple other handy commentaries? For instance, are you saying he _died_ with reference to his _kingly_ office? Just a suggestion.

Blessings


----------

